# GPU-Z showing my hd 7870 core and memory clock differently



## Rein (May 24, 2014)

Help me please..My GPU-z shows my core clock and memory clock differently...in other utility program like CCC or MSI are showing that my GPU is at 1000 Mhz clock but in GPU-Z shows that my GPU-Clock is at 1100 Mhz and default clock 1000 mhz..i never OC it...When playing game GPU tweak shows my core clock ran 1000 mhz at max..anybody knows this kind of problem? thank you


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2014)

Any chance you have something set in CCC's Overdrive panel?


----------



## Rein (May 26, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Any chance you have something set in CCC's Overdrive panel?


nope my CCC shows that my core clock is at 1000 Mhz and memory clock is at 1200 Mhz just like MSI hehehe


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 26, 2014)

Looks like screwed registry to me... use DDU to uninstall everything catalyst related and try again.


----------



## Rein (May 28, 2014)

Thank you I think my bios hasnt been registered yet hehehe


----------

